# new braunfuls smoker?



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Are they any good? Not looking for competition style just backyard smoker. Found a used one for 150$ thought it would be better than the cheap bolt together ones. Any opinions?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

They are junk. You might get 2 years out of it.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

Yeah...the Hondo smoker is junk...it sells at Academy for $199 and it is real thin gauge metal and it rusts real easily. I've seen so many sitting in peoples backyards with the firebox rusted completely out...I wouldn't waste money on it...buy u an Old Country from there....thicker gauge and holds heat better...speaking from experience.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Look for a Lyfe Tyme dealer, they are well built using 1/4in. casing.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Build yourself a UDS.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Not to argue, but I have an old New Brunsfel smoker that is about 10 years old and going strong. It was the heavy duty one they sold then, about $30 more than the thin metal one. It probably averaged a fire a week in it through out the years....more in summer, and a little less in winter.....both days of it!! LOL

I really think it is good for another 5 yrs or more. I really like mine!!

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> Not to argue, but I have an old New Brunsfel smoker that is about 10 years old and going strong. It was the heavy duty one they sold then, about $30 more than the thin metal one. It probably averaged a fire a week in it through out the years....more in summer, and a little less in winter.....both days of it!! LOL
> 
> I really think it is good for another 5 yrs or more. I really like mine!!
> 
> ...


I also had an older one for many years. They made a better product back then.

I replaced it after it finally gave out with a new one.....it rusted out in 2 years....

"they don't make'em like they used to"


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Never easy said:


> Are they any good? Not looking for competition style just backyard smoker. Found a used one for 150$ thought it would be better than the cheap bolt together ones. Any opinions?


Gotta to pay to play unless you luck out and can find a good used offset made from 1/4" pipe.

The only offset from Academy that seems to get good reviews is the Old Country Wrangler for $500.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_653607_-1
I think they're made in Mexico out of 3/16".

This guy does a detailed report and shows how to mod the Wrangler with tuning plates...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142246/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-smoker-review

Next step up for a nice 20" offset is a Horizon for about $1000....Bass Pro is a dealer.
http://www.basspro.com/Horizon-Smoker-20-Classic-Backyard-Smoker/product/10206648/

Or a small-shop builder like this might get you into a good smoker for less $
http://texaslonghornbbqpits.com/products.html
The TL-20 looks like it could be a good buy for $779.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

PS....just to show how prices have changed, I think I paid about $160 for that heavy duty NB smoker. The cheap one was like $125 then.

I remember my grandad digging a pit (about 15" wide, ~12" deep and 3' long), start a fire and laying a grill of expanded metal over it, supported by the earth on each side. Cover with a #3 wash tub, that had a rusted out hole in the bottom and let 'er go. Made some great smoked meats and BBQ! LOL Ya gotta dig the pit long enough to go past the edges of the tub, dug so the prevailing wind blew in one end and sloped up at each end to allow air. Lay a piece of old tin roofing on the windward side to adjust air flow! LOL You could also prop the tin up with a twig if you wanted more air flow.

MY, how times have changed.....$500 to $1000 for a pit!!

Ya think that is where the term "pit" as in BBQ pit came from?

Later
R3F


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I got the old country wrangler as my starter pit and I love it


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> MY, how times have changed.....$500 to $1000 for a pit!!
> 
> Ya think that is where the term "pit" as in BBQ pit came from?
> 
> ...


The good pits are made from Schedule 40 structural pipe (1/4" wall thickness) and sometimes the fire box is made from up to 1/2" plate.
Average weight is going to be around 500 pounds.

The materials are expensive and American craftsmanship is not cheap.

This one here has welds that look like a perfect row of dimes....
It's an heirloom.
http://www.yodersmokers.com/wichita.html

The cheap pits are disposable these days.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have two of the old model NB pits with the fire box purchased from Academy for around $199/each.. One at the lake is probably 20 years old and the one at the lease is at least 15 years old. Yeah they rust but what doesn't in Houston. Wire brush and a couple cans of paint every two years will keep it looking good. Have one at home made out of 1/4" pipe, powder coated etc and it now sits in the corner.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Build yourself a UDS.


Exactly what w_r_ranch said...do yourself a favor and build a UDS. MUCH more reliable than ANY other traditional off-set smoker you can buy for under $300 and will last you much longer. You can build a basic UDS smoker for under $60 and you will get years of happy bbq'ing.

Thank us later!!


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought one from Big Bear Pits his handle is 242met. I bought a offset smoker with the steak cooker option . Got it last Christmas I am very happy with my purchase. He builds them in Sugarland. Cash talks.


----------

